# Why Your Battery Life is Terrible, in One Handy Chart



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why Your Battery Life is Terrible, in One Handy Chart.



> *Not every technology is on an endlessly compounding growth trend approaching some kind of technological singularity*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Any idea what happened with Wifi?


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like 802.11 a(54Mbps) to b(11Mbps)?


----------

